

Need some advice before going "all in" on my start up project - tbergeron

Hi,<p>My name is Tommy and I'm 24 years old. I've been a hacker since I was 14 and an analyst programmer/software engineer since I was 21. I'm a school drop-out (I was actually studying languages and my passion brought me back to programming). I'll try not to turn this into a wall of text ;-)<p>[edit: I forgot to mention, I'm from Québec, Canada but I can speak both French and English very well.]<p>Since about three years, I have in mind to start my own thing but I've been waiting for the right idea, the right people and the right tools. Now I have the right people and the right tools, I have plenty of ideas but none of them are in my opinion "worth of being paid for".<p>What I'd really like to do is to create an online service that would fix a problem in our world right now, something that people would use to help get their work done (I really LOVE productivity tools). But it seems everytime I find some "good" idea, there's already someone who's already doing it right. (I know I shouldn't block myself because it already exists but I know we could build something really amazing).<p>We are a two very passionate, skilled, focused, and open minded persons, I really believe in us but I really need lots of advice (I've been asking over and over again about it, I always need more advice). I read a lot of books and blogs about startups and entrepreneurship and I always want more.<p>Here's some question you could help by answering:<p>1) Is there any good resources / way / book / movie you could suggest to open my eyes a bit more to find new out-of-the-box ideas?<p>2) Is there any experiences you could share, do's and dont's that would be useful for a young "entrepreneur" such as me?<p>3) Who are your idols / who do you think succeeded with his/hers ideas that I could get inspiration from?<p>I'm open for any suggestions or criticism. I believe criticism is the best way to gain wisdom.<p>Thanks very much and have a wonderful day!<p>- Tommy
======
Exposure101
I'm 25, and I'm in the same boat kinda. Read the book Rework, it is amazing.

As far as the out of the box ideas, don't think about making ideas to make
money, solve problems...sometimes, try to solve problems people don't even
know exist yet.

I just quit my job to do...whatever I'm going to do...full time. I've been
saving money, and I just decided...I'm smart enough, dedicated enough, it's
time. Do I suggest this for everyone? No, not really. I've been working at
night on projects for about 9 months and I'm just ...ready.

I suggest more savings, more planning, and more working at night until you
really decide its time. Run your own company, on your own time, until you get
that ...urge. It may be 3 months from now, or 3 years. Either way, as long as
you can pay your bills and eat, either with savings or side jobs. Do what you
love, make tools you want, learn as much as you can, and change the world.
Email me whenever you feel like. Tyler.Exposure (a) gmail.com

~~~
tbergeron
Haha I didn't read Rework yet but I read Getting Things Done which is by Jason
Fried & DHH as well, amazing book.

[sometimes, try to solve problems people don't even know exist yet.]

This is an amazing and interesting advice, thanks for pointing it out!

[No, not really. I've been working at night on projects for about 9 months and
I'm just ...ready.]

This is where I'm heading, it's been 6 crazy months working at night, with the
software engineer job I currently have on the day. But the time is coming
soon, I feel more and more ready everyday, I have faith in me and my peers are
pushing me to it as well, timing seems excellent I really can't wait! Focusing
on my day job is becoming really, really hard hehe.

Thanks a lot, this is very helpful and I'll sure email you soon! Thanks again!

------
tablet
1 there are many book on creativity techniques, you can find many of them in
the web. I can recommend Thinkertoys: a handbook on creative-thinking
techniques. Business Model Generation is also a good one.

2 get the idea and start as early as possible. Don't waste much time on idea
generation, a month or two will be enough. When you start, you will learn. And
knowledge is the most valuable thing in your first product. Be ready to start
over with new skills and wisdom. But it may happen that the first idea will
bring good revenue. Be ready for that as well :)

3 I like Steve Jobs. From what I read his thinking style is cool.

~~~
tbergeron
Thanks for the suggestions, I'll check those out for sure!

I like Jobs as well, kind of hard on people but he had an idea and followed it
to the end and that's remarkable.

------
aorshan
When I'm trying to come up with new or interesting ideas, I like to turn to
Science Fiction. I rewatch a movie or reread a book, thinking about what
technology and cool ideas they have, and see if there is anything that could
be made.

~~~
tbergeron
This is very interesting! I never thought of this before, thanks for sharing!

------
briholt
In general, I'd say you're right that the fact that "some one else already
does it" shouldn't stop you from taking on a project. Almost every successful
site on the Net was NOT the first to do what they do (Google, Facebook,
Basecamp, MailChimp, SurveyMonkey, Woofoo, WordPress, etc.) yet they're all
pretty amazing. The largest factor of your success/failure will probably be
your determination, so just go ahead and pick the thing you'll be most likely
to love doing for the next X years.

------
digitalWestie
I think you should look for instance where people use tools in a way that
their creator did not intend.

I wrote a blog post about this actually:
[http://makingideasreal.eu/post/3701390062/how-to-discover-
or...](http://makingideasreal.eu/post/3701390062/how-to-discover-or-create-
the-next-facebook)

~~~
tbergeron
This is a very nice way of thinking! I always find myself using tools in non-
conventional ways to get my work done.

Maybe re-inventing the wheel isn't bad after all, just need to re-invent it
for those who weren't using it as a "wheel".

Thanks for sharing! Very good article!

------
dutchrapley
I'll address #3. Craig Newmark of Craigslist

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Craigslist>

~~~
tbergeron
This is the best example of someone who fixed a problem at the right time.
There was this gap to fill, he filled it and has been living from it since
then.

Thanks for sharing!

